# Screws to the back of a microwave oven? HUH?



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

:huh::huh::huh:

Is this OK?










I pulled out the cabinet/pantry where the microwave sits, and realized the last owner secured the microwave unit in the back, by screwing two pieces of 1x4s to the sides of the cabinet, then using drove two 1-5/8" drywall screws through the 1X4 and further into the back of the microwave.

I backed one of them out and it protrudes the back of the microwave by about 3/4" or so.

I have no idea of the anatomy of the microwave, I know the screws did NOT appear to have punctured the inside cooking cavity of the microwave...but is this OK?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Over the range microwaves are held up by a bracket and two long bolts down through the cabinet above.
Your also missing the metal plate covering the back vent to make it a recycling vent.
Sheetrock screws are for attaching sheetrock to studs only!!!
No one here can see the big picture of how this was installed.
No clue how this picture seems to look like your taking it from inside a cabinet.
Looks like some one just tried to use a counter top microwave and make it an over the counter.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

That's a "creative " installation.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Joe,

It is not a counter top microwave.

It appears to be an over the range microwave but wasn't installed over a range.

The property has a separate cooktop on one side of the kitchen, the other side has the tall pull out pantry, refrigerator, and on one side, a built in oven (just an oven not a range) at the bottom, and the top is this microwave.

It is a Magic Chef MCO153UB.

I pulled out the entire cabinet to check the wiring and circuits for the oven, refrigerator and microwave. It appears the refrigerator and microwave shared one 20A circuit. I am not happy with that and shall be correcting it.

While I had the entire cabinet pulled aside, I saw how it was secured to the cabinet. It wasn't top mounted since it's not over a range. It sat inside that cabinet, and the only thing stopping it from moving, are these two 1X4 mounted across the cabinet cavity, secured with L brackets to the cabinet wall, and they drove two drywall screws through the microwave.

So, back to my original question, did the drywall screws do any damages to the microwave?


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Canarywood1 said:


> That's a "creative " installation.


scary creative?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, that is a nice kettle of fish---No it is a miracle that the machine works---

I've never seen the guts of a microwave--but I am sure that randomly driving drywall screws into the case is bad news---

We need to hear from an appliance repair tec to see what is in there---


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

miamicuse said:


> scary creative?


 
You got that right!!


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Well, that is a nice kettle of fish---No it is a miracle that the machine works---
> 
> I've never seen the guts of a microwave--but I am sure that randomly driving drywall screws into the case is bad news---
> 
> We need to hear from an appliance repair tec to see what is in there---



No one knows what's in the back of that microwave? :confused1:

It's a Magic Chef MCO153UB.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

:laughing:There is a tag that says 'do not open,no user serviceable parts":laughing:

So .naturally, no one has ever opened one up to look---It's magic!


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Youtube has videos where mad scientists use the magnatron (name?) to make arc welders.:laughing: The magnatron is bulky electronic and usually is on the side, under the control panel.
The screw (metal) may be reacting to some microwave, but I am guessing that plastic panel inside is blocking most of the wave.
The installer either knew or got lucky, but you can turn on the microwave and see if the screw head gets hot (if that is what happens).
I would reinstall it with the proper bracket or using the body fastener holes on the sides.


----------



## jtjordan07 (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow, that's an...interesting way of doing it.


----------

